# Tenby



## SnappyJohn (Feb 15, 2012)

This is a shoot from last weekend when I took a trip to see a friend in Tenby, with an a deal from group on. I photographed this image in the was in the early afternoon, its felt really atomopsheric the sky was incredible, so moody and dark with intervals of bright sunlight across the landscape! One of my favourite landscape photos to date. Taken with Nikon D90 and have been using the Sigma 10-20.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 15, 2012)

SnappyJohn said:


> This is a shoot from last year I took on a trip to see a freind in Tenby, I think it was in the afternoon I told this image but the sky was incredible, so moody and dark with intervals of bright sunlight across the landscape! One of my favourite landscape photos to date. Taken with Nikon D90 and have been using the Sigma 10-20.



Have you considered switching to Canon or...?


----------



## SnappyJohn (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol yes I do own Canon camera at this trip I didnt bring my Canon with me!


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 15, 2012)

First post showing beauty of Nikon pictures posted on canonrumors with plenty of canon gear lovers... 
+1 for your courage but I think people here would enjoy more looking at sth coming from canon gear


----------



## SnappyJohn (Feb 17, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> First post showing beauty of Nikon pictures posted on canonrumors with plenty of canon gear lovers...
> +1 for your courage but I think people here would enjoy more looking at sth coming from canon gear



Thank you for I apologose I should have posted in another thread, but glad people like the photo, it holds such fond memories.


----------

